# Mr Funnel



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know if anyone here has ever tried this funnel or not. I have heard nothing but good about it so i just bought one off ebay. I will give it a try and see for myself if it works like they say. Here is the link to the guy selling them on ebay. He has other sizes but this should be big enough for all my OPE.

Mr Funnel 

And here is a link the the web site.Mr Funnel site


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Jody

Looks like a good product. Have you had a problem with contaminated fuel recently? I never thought that I had a problem with dirt or water but maybe I've just been lucky. 


Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

No not that i know of. But it will be interesting just to see how much water and dirt come out of it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Let us know whether or not it's a gimmick Jody!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i got it today it seems like a well made funnel. I filled it about half way with water and none came though. They say not to let water get above 1/3 of the filter because the head pressure will force it though but i went to the top. Not one drop of water came though. So if the rain stops this weekend i will run a can of gas though it and see if it has any water in it. I will let you know how it turns out. But so far I'm happy with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Those are prett wild. They have had small funnels out like that for a long time for I think Coleman type stoves. It looked like a flat felt disc in the bottom of the filter. It will be interesting to see the results from the gas. 

Greg


----------



## baredogg (Jul 5, 2004)

I have had one for over a year now and you would be suprised how much water will collect in a 5 gal jug when it heats and cools . Great product and really suited to cold weather operation.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome baredog :friends: Thanks for the input glad to hear from someone who has used it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baredogg _
> *I have had one for over a year now and you would be suprised how much water will collect in a 5 gal jug when it heats and cools . Great product and really suited to cold weather operation. *


Well there's a testimonial to the good attributes of Mr. Funnel...With all the rain Jody gets he should be able to fill a 5 gallon jug in a month or so:lmao: 

Welcome to the forum baredogg:hello:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Jody
> 
> Looks like a good product. Have you had a problem with contaminated fuel recently? I never thought that I had a problem with dirt or water but maybe I've just been lucky.
> ...


MR FUNEL is a preventive measure not a cure.
You don't wait until you have a problem then get the funel to fix it. You get the funel now and avoid the problem.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Let us know whether or not it's a gimmick Jody!! *


It works.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the latest info. from Mr. Funnel.

All new and improved Mr. Funnel II F-15 Fuel Filter Funnel


----------

